# kieru ano basho kara



## mysteryperson956

Can anyone please help me translate this:
kieru ano basho kara

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dalian

Hi mysteryperson

kieru = disappear
ano = that
basho = place
kara = from

the sentence seems to mean 'disappear from that place', but the usual order is 'ano basho kara kieru'.

Dalian


----------



## Outsider

"Get away from there"?


----------



## shieon

"Kieru ano basho kara"  消えるあの場所から　can mean


"From the place that disappears"
 Some building (ano basho) itself disappears (will disappear). You can mean the same with "Ano kieru basyo kara."


"Something disappears (will dissapear) from the place (ano basho.)"  as Dalian said. This is an inversion.
 


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> "Get away from there"?


 "Kieru ano basyo kara" does't mean "Get away from there."
 If you mean it, the sentence should be "Kiero or Kiete ano basho kara." (inversion) 

 When you ask somebody to do something in Japanese, you have to change the end of the verb.

　e.g. If you mean "Eat this." you say "Kore wo tabete."   or "Kore wo tabero."  ("tabero" sounds manly or bossy)
 If you want to be polite you'd say "Kore wo tabete kudasai." 

You don't say "Kore wo taberu" to mean "Eat this." If you say so you mean "I eat this."​
 It's just confusing. The sentence seems incomplete. I'd be able to clarify it if you gave me the full paragraph.


----------



## Xaphirezst

What does this line means?

_Watashi wa karera ga sore o yonde, soshite ochitsuku koto o kibou shimasu_

Any help would be much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## frequency

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Get away from there"?


Yeah, I thought this is get away from there, too. Or simply disappear from there = (I'm going to) disappear from there. This Japanese sentence doesn't have a subject so I can't define clearly.



			
				Xaphirezst said:
			
		

> _Watashi wa karera ga sore o yonde, soshite ochitsuku koto o kibou shimasu_


 
I hope that they read it, and (or after that) they'll be calm down.

But this Ochitsuku is become comforable? calm down? be relaxed?


----------



## Xaphirezst

*hugs frequency* arigatougozaimasu!


----------



## Xaphirezst

Sorry for doubles, but...

'H' to 'SG' ha tabun sorewo sitte-iru kano siremasen, 
Nazenara 'M' no speech no machigai to 'A' no hougen ha Nihon no fan nimo yuumei desu. 
Tabun osekkai na dareka ga 'SG' to 'H' ni tuge-guchi wo shite imasu. 
Soshite tabun 'H' ha kono mondai ni sanka sinai deshou. 
Kare ha senmon-gai no case niha zettai sanka shimasen. 
Sarani manga-ka ha honyaku ni kyoumi ga arimasen. 
soshite karera ha aku-i (waru-gi) no aru tukurikae de nai-nara kougi ha simasen. 


much appreciated


----------



## instantREILLY

Assuming that text is actually:

「Ｈ」と「ＳＧ」はたぶんそれを知っているかもしれません。
なぜなら「Ｍ」のスピーチの間違いと「Ａ」の方言は日本のファンにも有名です。
たぶんお節介な誰かが「ＳＧ」と「Ｈ」に告げ口をしています。
そしてたぶん「Ｈ」はこの問題に参加しないでしょう。
彼は専門外のケースには絶対参加しません。
さらに漫画家は翻訳に興味がありません。
そして彼らは悪意のある作り変え出ないなら抗議はしません。

...I would translate it as:

_I bet "H" and "SG" probably don't know that.
Because the mistakes in "M"s speech and "A"s dialect are famous among even Japanese fans.
Someone nosy is probably tattling to "SG" and "H".
And "H" probably won't take part in this problem.
If the case is out of his realm of expertise, he won't have anything to do with it.
Furthermore, manga artists have no interest in translations.
And they don't object to re-makes if they aren't ill-intentioned._

However, Japanese is one of the most difficult languages in the world to translate out-of-context.  If you don't know what people are talking about, it is easy to translate something strangely.  If this translation doesn't sound right, please let us know some background information.  Although I can guess what is going on by grammar and vocabulary alone, I really don't know for sure.  Language is only 50% cold words.


----------



## frequency

instantREILLY said:
			
		

> _I bet "H" and "SG" probably don't know that._
> 
> However, Japanese is one of the most difficult languages in the world to translate out-of-context. If you don't know what people are talking about, it is easy to translate something strangely. If this translation doesn't sound right, please let us know some background information. Although I can guess what is going on by grammar and vocabulary alone, I really don't know for sure. Language is only 50% cold words.


 
_I bet "H" and "SG" probably don't know that._
Or "H" and "SG" might know that.

You can see both of probably (tabun) and might (kamo shiremasen) are used in that Japanese sentence, but it often happens in conversation.

If I weren't Japanese, I wouldn't chosen Japanese


----------



## Xaphirezst

It is correct! 
Thank you very much instantREILLY & frequency \(^0^)/

*bows*


----------



## psychorvs

kieru ano basho kara, is a phrase from the 2nd OP of Gundam SEED Destiny, according to those lyrics it means: "Sorrow dissapears with a bang"


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> "Get away from there"?



This could be, too, depending on the context (the given sentence does not express *what* exactly disappears). It could also be something along the lines of 'vanish away from such place'.


----------



## TennaTrista

psychorvs said:


> kieru ano basho kara, is a phrase from the 2nd OP of Gundam SEED Destiny, according to those lyrics it means: "Sorrow dissapears with a bang"


The line before "kieru ano basho kara" means that. A lot of times when translating things that come in lines (I have a lot of experience in translating Latin poetry), you need to translate a few lines at a time because the way the words are presented in the original language might not work out in the resultant language.

(Well, actually, the disappears part is part of that line, but you get the point...)

((Since from the song you know that kanashimi is the subject of kieru... you can figure out what it means))


----------

